# Compound bow hasnt been shot in 10 years question



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Haven't shot it in ~10 years. Can anyone recommend a Bow shop that would restring and tune up at a reasonable price? Preferably in N/NE Houston or Humble area. What is a reasonable price? Any other tips? I'm ready to dust it off and start shooting again. Thanks!


----------



## Jleinneweber (Aug 11, 2018)

Don’t know anyone in that area, but you will be around $100-$150 for new strings and cables depending on what brand you go with.


----------



## will-billy (Dec 23, 2018)

The bow shop just before carter country in Humble is as nice of shop as I've ever seen

I tried having a bow a little older than that strung over in Katy and they said it was obsolete


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Ha. That might be the case. Thanks for the info, Iâ€™ll investigate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will-billy (Dec 23, 2018)

https://texarchery.com/


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Buy a new bow ... not even a question about it. Whats on the market today makes whatever you have that's ten years old completely obsolete. 

Had the same issue, not being an *** ..


----------



## Texhntr1022 (Jul 27, 2009)

New bows are way smoother and way faster but an old bow is plenty capable of killing deer. You donâ€™t NEED a new bow to go hunting. If it suits you to use your current â€œoldâ€ find a reputable bow shop that will re-string it and start practicing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

Just bought a new Hoyt at Texas archery and was happy with the experience. Yes itâ€™s faster and smoother than my older Hoyt but my old Hoyt can hold its own. I would take it there and see what they think, but if it was a high end bow 10 years ago, they can probably restring and retune it and you will be good to go.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

will-billy said:


> https://texarchery.com/


Second this. GOOD guys. Excellent facility.


----------

